# AMNPS self-igniting torch



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

So I ordered package # 3 AMNPS that comes with a ton of pellets and the torch. I was under the impression that self-igniting meant Id be able to start a fire with it right outta the box..

Can I just go down to a hardware store and pick up any small propane bottle and put this thing on top for it to work?

Im new to propane and propane accessories.


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> So I ordered package # 3 AMNPS that comes with a ton of pellets and the torch. I was under the impression that self-igniting meant Id be able to start a fire with it right outta the box..
> 
> Can I just go down to a hardware store and pick up any small propane bottle and put this thing on top for it to work?
> 
> Im new to propane and propane accessories.


I just looked at the web site I only see Butane torch listed,if that is what you are getting most  grousers carry the Ronson Butane


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 26, 2015)

This is what I use from HD...








I'd also recommend getting a back up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

The one I see on the page is.













020.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> This is what I use from HD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I checked out their website and theyre listed at $2.97 for just the bottle, $24 with the torch thing I already have. That answers my question and I'll be picking up a few like you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

tropics said:


> The one I see on the page is.


The thing that came with my order is not a bottle and is only the torch thing. Snapped a quick pic of it. I think welsh solved my problem, thanks for the quick help fellas.













IMAG0082.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

I must have missed that 1 thanks for showing me that. I have propane torches also


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

tropics said:


> I must have missed that 1 thanks for showing me that. I have propane torches also


Not a problem. Yall shouldve seen me fiddling with it when I opened the box and wondering where the fire was gonna come from..not my best moment ha.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 26, 2015)

I hesitate to write this since A-NAZE-N Products is a sponsor, but you can get the exact same mini butane torch at Harbor Freight for $8.99. Harbor Freight routinely puts these torches on sale for $6.99. In fact a sale for $6.99 just ended yesterday and I picked one up.

http://www.harborfreight.com/micro-torch-42101.html

I had another butane torch before and even at max setting, it did not put out enough flame. But, this little bad boy is night and day difference from my other torch and lit my A-MAZE-N in just a few seconds.

Of course the one that the OP ordered provides even more flame/heat.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> I hesitate to write this since A-NAZE-N Products is a sponsor, but you can get the exact same mini butane torch at Harbor Freight for $8.99. Harbor Freight routinely puts these torches on sale for $6.99. In fact a sale for $6.99 just ended yesterday and I picked one up.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/micro-torch-42101.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind but for $3 I'll give this one a try, see how it does and go from there.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 26, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind but for $3 I'll give this one a try, see how it does and go from there.


Oh yeah, the torch that you have will be more than capable of starting the A-MAZE-N! I posted this more so for others that may be reading this thread. Either option will work.

You may also find other uses for it too. I am tempted to get one like you have too. It could come in handy during camping season when you have moist wood which can result in a stubborn campfire to get started. :)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 26, 2015)

I have the kitchen (for creme brulee)  butane torch as well (not exactly the same, about 90% :-)). I used it a few times , wind would put it out, when it's cold outside the flame was short. The propane HD style torch is the way to go if you use the amazn smokers a lot.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 26, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I have the kitchen (for creme brulee) butane torch as well (not exactly the same, about 90% :-)). I used it a few times , wind would put it out, when it's cold outside the flame was short. The propane HD style torch is the way to go if you use the amazn smokers a lot.


My has a soldering tip, which I think would be a great application for it. And maybe on a low wind day it would work well, but the new torch I got from Harbor Freight worked much better.

Like you said, the HD torch would really work well. I still may get one of them too.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 26, 2015)

I have also read here that some have used hair dryers and heat guns in a pinch too. I would think that would be more of a last resort though. ;)


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thought Id update just in case someone reads this in the future and is unsure what to get. Got the bottle ($2.97 each) Welsh showed me and it fits perfectly. Picked up an extra charcoal grate ($11) too so I can stagger it in the smoker. Thanks guys.













IMAG0100.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 27, 2015


















IMAG0102.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 27, 2015


----------

